# Par condicio



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo sempre a parlare dei gusti degli uomini, di come gli piacciono le donne, alte, magre, prosperose ma anche sode, atletiche ecc


Adesso vorrei parlare dei gusti delle donne, non di quello che abbiamo a casa ma di quello che vorremmo

Inizio io dicendo che vorrei un uomo con i pettorali scolpiti, con il culo duro come il marmo, la tartaruga e il pisello duro:mexican:

Tocca a voi

Ps: ci scherzo un pò su, ma se ci penso bene il fatto che la donne debba avere certe caratteristiche per piacere mentre l'uomo piace e basta, mi fa pensare sempre alla nostra società maschilista, dove la donna deve sempre sforzarsi di essere all'altezza, di piacere...

Tra il serio e il faceto direi all'uomo...ma tu sei perfetto? e allora perché pretendi la perfezione dalla donna?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Stiamo sempre a parlare dei gusti degli uomini, di come gli piacciono le donne, alte, magre, prosperose ma anche sode, atletiche ecc
> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei parlare dei gusti delle donne, non di quello che abbiamo a casa ma di quello che vorremmo
> ...


Condivido la domanda 

nel merito a me devon piacere le mani e il modo di gesticolare che mi fa più sangue che i pettorali ect ect 
vabbè certo a cazzo deve star messo discretamente se è amorfo o non lo trovo qualche problemino me lo pongo  
ah sì una cosa che mi attizza da morire è la barba :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2016)

non mi vengono in mente particolari fisici
Se penso a che uomo vorrei è uno che mi prenda così come sono senza la presunzione di cambiarmi e che mi faccia sentire bene
Banalissima lo so


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi vengono in mente particolari fisici
> Se penso a che uomo vorrei è uno che mi prenda così come sono senza la presunzione di cambiarmi e che mi faccia sentire bene
> Banalissima lo so


Più che banale sembra che in questo periodo non ti ami molto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che banale sembra che in questo periodo non ti ami molto


.
Dici? Pensa che invece proprio perchè mi amo ho richieste che vanno oltre l'aspetto fisico anche se ammetto che da sempre (come sono noiosa) non è un metro di valutazione dell'altro
Poi oh i belli li vedo anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Dici? Pensa che invece proprio perchè mi amo ho richieste che vanno oltre l'aspetto fisico anche se ammetto che da sempre (come sono noiosa) non è un metro di valutazione dell'altro
> Poi oh i belli li vedo anche io


Non mi riferivo ai belli che so che tu come me non ci vai in fissa  

ma la costruzione della frase mi sembrava un po' malinconica


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo ai belli che so che tu come me non ci vai in fissa
> 
> ma la costruzione della frase mi sembrava un po' malinconica


.
Allora hai ragione


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Dicembre 2016)

A me sono sempre piaciuti i belloni. Non saprei dire un particolare del fisico che mi colpisce, dipende dal portatore 

Se m'innamoro però qualsiasi difetto fisico del mio uomo mi piace come le sue migliori caratteristiche.


E comunque al bello ci si abitua; dopo un po' neanche ci si fa più caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me sono sempre piaciuti i belloni. Non saprei dire un particolare del fisico che mi colpisce, dipende dal portatore
> 
> Se m'innamoro però qualsiasi difetto fisico del mio uomo mi piace come le sue migliori caratteristiche.
> 
> ...


Bellissima !!!!


----------



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Il thread era un pò provocatorio, in effetti neanche a me interessano così tanto i pettorali o il culo. 
Era solo per mettere a confronto le pretese degli uomini con quelle delle donne. Noi siamo molto più flessibili riguardo al fisico ma non lo siamo quando si tratta di interiorità, al contrario gli uomini sono molto più esigenti sul fisico delle donne che vogliono, ovviamente, sul loro chi lo sa
Sarà la natura dell'uomo, non so, ma a volte questo loro pretendere mi infastidisce


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima !!!!


Ma è vero!! Ho una persona molto vicina  a me da sempre che è di una bellezza estrema (uomo, non mio marito); io me ne ricordo solo quando siamo in giro e tasto le reazioni delle altre donne. Immagino di vederlo la prima volta e farei lo stesso, guardarlo insistentemente per esempio, ma devo sforzarmi di notargli i particolari per ricordarmi quanto è bello


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma è vero!! Ho una persona molto vicina  a me da sempre che è di una bellezza estrema (uomo, non mio marito); io me ne ricordo solo quando siamo in giro e tasto le reazioni delle altre donne. Immagino di vederlo la prima volta e farei lo stesso, guardarlo insistentemente per esempio, ma devo sforzarmi di notargli i particolari per ricordarmi quanto è bello


Aspetta ci penso...si e' vero  mi sono ricordata di due amici in adolescenza :rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Stiamo sempre a parlare dei gusti degli uomini, di come gli piacciono le donne, alte, magre, prosperose ma anche sode, atletiche ecc
> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei parlare dei gusti delle donne, non di quello che abbiamo a casa ma di quello che vorremmo
> ...



ahahahhaah
la perfezione della donna... che RIDERE....
quando mai la donna è stata perfetta ???

o di fisico scende a pera 
o ha il culo grosso 
o la ritenzione idrica 
o il pollice valgo 
o il seno piccolo 
o il seno grosso con tutto il resto grosso 

o non ha niente di tutto ciò ed è sempre imbronciata....
ehehehehehhehehehehehehehhehehehehehehehehehehheheheehehe

Ma alloraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahhaah
> la perfezione della donna... che RIDERE....
> quando mai la donna è stata perfetta ???
> 
> ...


Immagino che nessuno sia perfetto...e tu lo sei?


----------



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma è vero!! Ho una persona molto vicina  a me da sempre che è di una bellezza estrema (uomo, non mio marito); io me ne ricordo solo quando siamo in giro e tasto le reazioni delle altre donne. Immagino di vederlo la prima volta e farei lo stesso, guardarlo insistentemente per esempio, ma devo sforzarmi di notargli i particolari per ricordarmi quanto è bello


Immagino ci si abitui a tutto, non è che se hai un amico bruttino ogni volta che lo vedi pensi che è brutto, almeno a me non succede, anzi quando provo affetto per una persona, anche se a primo impatto non mi piace, dopo un pò miracolosamente inizia a piacermi


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Immagino ci si abitui a tutto, non è che se hai un amico bruttino ogni volta che lo vedi pensi che è brutto, almeno a me non succede, anzi quando provo affetto per una persona, anche se a primo impatto non mi piace, dopo un pò miracolosamente inizia a piacermi


Si, dopo un po' l'aspetto fisico non lo si nota neanche più.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Non sono mai stata attratta al di fuori di un tipo fisico. Questo non significa bello anche perché il bello definito da altre o anche oggettivo non mi suscita nulla. Non conta l'ammirazione estetica che, per me, nulla ha a che fare con l'attrazione erotica.
Sinceramente il modo di fare è primario. Forse quel modo di fare corrisponde anche a un tipo fisico. Boh.
Sono molto mortificata di non essere attratta da difetti che sono i miei.
Mi piace comunque una certa autenticità qualunque aspetto di artifizio, fosse solo gli addominali scolpiti da palestra e non tonici per piacere del movimento, ad esempio, mi disturba. Anch'io del resto cerco di essere autentica.


----------



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Devo ammettere che ci sono delle cose che mi attraggono sul serio, l'uomo villoso e con barba ad esempio...tipo scimpanzè, le mani affusolate, le spalle larghe.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

di uomini non me ne intendo ma di donne si

gli estetismi li lascio agli estetisti, a me mi piace la donna con le palle!!

e lei la amo!!!

[video=youtube;pjprP1hUzuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjprP1hUzuI[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> di uomini non me ne intendo ma di donne si
> 
> gli estetismi li lascio agli estetisti, a me mi piace la donna con le palle!!
> 
> ...


Adesso ti corcano per aver detto donna con le palle


----------



## MariLea (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahhaah
> la perfezione della donna... che RIDERE....
> quando mai la donna è stata perfetta ???
> 
> ...


Allooooooooooooooooooooooooooooora 
nelle more....





te le scopi lo stesso!


----------



## MariLea (28 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso ti corcano per aver detto donna con le palle


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che ci sono delle cose che mi attraggono sul serio, l'uomo villoso e con barba ad esempio...tipo scimpanzè, le mani affusolate, le spalle larghe.


Ecco, ci sono sicuramente  tipologie che ci attraggono in particolar modo,
a me, per esempio, l'uomo alto e magrissimo, ma  proprio zero muscoli, tipo vestiti che camminano da soli :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso ti corcano per aver detto donna con le palle


ma no...  .. qui ci sono persone compassionevoli... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma no...  .. qui ci sono persone compassionevoli... :carneval:


se lo dici tu :sarcastic:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> di uomini non me ne intendo ma di donne si
> 
> gli estetismi li lascio agli estetisti, a me mi piace la donna con le palle!!
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso ti corcano per aver detto donna con le palle





Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> ma no...  .. qui ci sono persone compassionevoli... :carneval:


La Taverna? :sbatti: le fa cadere anche a chi non le ha.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido la domanda
> 
> nel merito a me devon piacere le mani e il modo di gesticolare che mi fa più sangue che i pettorali ect ect
> vabbè certo a cazzo deve star messo discretamente se è amorfo o non lo trovo qualche problemino me lo pongo
> ah sì una cosa che mi attizza da morire è la barba :inlove:





Piperita ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che ci sono delle cose che mi attraggono sul serio, l'uomo villoso e con barba ad esempio...tipo scimpanzè, le mani affusolate, le spalle larghe.



ma....mi conoscete per caso ?!?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma....mi conoscete per caso ?!?


 No, piacere fiammetta o fiamminga 

tanto  la farfie è distratta :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma....mi conoscete per caso ?!?


No, e non accadrà 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, piacere fiammetta o fiamminga
> 
> tanto  la farfie è distratta :rotfl:


.
ti piacerebbe eh? 



Mi volete lasciar lavorare che sono incasinata e invece passo il tempo a contrallarvi?


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, piacere fiammetta o fiamminga
> 
> tanto  la farfie è distratta :rotfl:


No perchè te e Piperita Patty mi avete descritto 
buongustaie che non siete altro...


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma....mi conoscete per caso ?!?


wow...ora urge una fotina, altrimenti stanotte non si dorme


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

ops....beccato


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, e non accadrà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, stai serena ( cit. Renzi ), lavora pure!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No perchè te e Piperita Patty mi avete descritto
> buongustaie che non siete altro...


vedi !!!! Ci si deve conoscere prima o poi


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> wow...ora urge una fotina, altrimenti stanotte non si dorme


Lei tra qui e il confessionale sta cercando di farmi capitolare ?  sappia che ci sta riuscendo 
ma non mollo...sono fedele a Farfie :singleeye:


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lei tra qui e il confessionale sta cercando di farmi capitolare ?  sappia che ci sta riuscendo
> ma non mollo...sono fedele a Farfie :singleeye:


Non le ho chiesto di essere infedele, solo di postare una innocente fotina


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non le ho chiesto di essere infedele, solo di postare una innocente fotina


noooo, e come faccio ? la privaci va' a farsi benedire poi   :singleeye:


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> noooo, e come faccio ? la privaci va' a farsi benedire poi   :singleeye:


Ok copri gli occhi e facci vedere solo la babba


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok copri gli occhi e facci vedere solo la babba


Non è come dire fai vedere solo le tette ?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La Taverna? :sbatti: le fa cadere anche a chi non le ha.


Ma che dici.. ....
Vuoi mettere una bestia cosi agitata.. ?

Che poi la calmi con tanti bacetti e carezze...

Paola è Paola!! Toccatemi tutte ma non toccatemi una bestia come lei


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che dici.. ....
> Vuoi mettere una bestia cosi agitata.. ?
> 
> Che poi la calmi con tanti bacetti e carezze...
> ...


Insopportabile, come tutti i grillini con quell'aria tra il primo della classe e lucignolo. Vomitevoli.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Insopportabile, come tutti i grillini con quell'aria tra il primo della classe e lucignolo. Vomitevoli.


Ma che me ne frega se è grillina o fringuellina....

Io sento altro....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che me ne frega se è grillina o fringuellina....
> 
> Io sento altro....


S'e' capito che t'attizza la Paola


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> S'e' capito che t'attizza la Paola


Si, ma la Bruni mi contesta l'appartenenza politica.. E le spiegavo che se fosse del PD o della sudtiroler Wolkspartei, non cambierebbe nulla, non è quello il punto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma la Bruni mi contesta l'appartenenza politica.. E le spiegavo che se fosse del PD o della sudtiroler Wolkspartei, non cambierebbe nulla, non è quello il punto


Appunto la Paola come donna non come esponente politico


----------

